# I-Sight Technology offering the Solution



## BrianMahaney (Oct 24, 2007)

The I-Sight Solution just may be the answer you've been looking for in a sight. The Solution is a red dot reflex sight and mount that doesn't project a beam onto the target. The 1X coated optics, seven brightness adjustments and four dot sizes means no more fuzzy, too bright or dim pins. Have you ever had a peep twist, tube break, or not have enough daylight to see through your peep? Did you wonder why you purchased the fastest, quietest bow on the market only to slow it down by adding mass to the string? We may have the sight for you www.I-Sighttechnology.com


----------



## BrianMahaney (Oct 24, 2007)

*Check out the Giveaway*

Look at our post in the Giveaway Forum or check out the giveaway on our website www.I-Sighttechnology.com 
We have some funny stories submitted already. Keep them coming.


----------



## BrianMahaney (Oct 24, 2007)

*Free Shipping and Handling*

We are offering Free Shipping and Handling up to $15 value to our customers for the month of June.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello
Your I Sight instructions tells how the red dot won't apear if anchor it incorect,or if you have tork.

But i must have missed the part that tells if there is minute ajustment to move the dot to correct where the arrow has hit off center.


----------



## BrianMahaney (Oct 24, 2007)

*Micro adjustment*

There are three axis of rough adjustment(to get within an inch or so) then you simply use the micro adjust on the sight itself(just like a gun scope). We have found the mico adjust to be very accurate.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello
We have the I Sight sigted in for 20 yards. Now comes 25-30-35-40-50-60-65-yds.What takes place with the sight or ones anchor.

Later
Unk


----------



## BrianMahaney (Oct 24, 2007)

*Sighting in your sight*

Loosen up the knob on the side of the mount and move the sight down for each yardage incriment. There is a pointer machined into the slide where you mark each yardage. Then tighten the knob. The anchor stays the same and the dot stays in the center of the sight because of the way the slot is machined into an arc in the sight.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Looks like the best sight of its type ever made. :thumbs_up
It seems well made and should be great for hunting.
It looks impressive and I'm not easily impressed by much of anything anymore. :darkbeer:
The price seems more than worth it, if you compare it to most of the other style hunting sights on the market. 


Sag.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello
Do they just come in camo.
If you have a pic of black.It would be nice to see.Couldn't tell much about the base,by it being camo


----------



## BrianMahaney (Oct 24, 2007)

*Cammo*

The mount was designed to look good on the bow and match the cammo pattern of most bows. Hunters dress in cammo, put cammo quivers on their bows, use cammo arrows so we at I-Sight Technology decided that the current offering of black sights on the market were behind the times. We are a trend setting company not a follower. I did not take the pictures to show the details of the mount but to show how well it blends with the bow. Thank you for pointing out that I may have to post the CAD drawings or a video to show of the simplicity and function of the mount. If you want the mount in a different color than what is offered email us at our website "contact us" page.
www.I-sighttechnology.com and again I thank you for your input.


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Aug 19, 2006)

*Great idea*

I have something similar on my shotgun but this is the first one I saw that was made for a bow.

Those HUD's (head up displays are awesome) no more pin confusion for sure!!

:darkbeer:


----------



## BrianMahaney (Oct 24, 2007)

*Gun to Bow*

The rapid target acquisition is one of the benefits of using this style of sight on a bow. Of course there are many more benefits of this sight to the archer.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello
The reason i was so interested in seeing the base of the I Sight.Was i lost most of my right eye sight.I now shoot right handed and aim with my left eye.I was trying to see if i could adapt the base, where as it would more to the left. So i could aim with my left eye. [Later


----------



## BrianMahaney (Oct 24, 2007)

*left eye dominant*

You are in luck. Our tube across the front of the riser slides left and right and also the weaver mount pivots for left eye dominance. This is one feature we decided was necessary to solve more hunters issues. Thanks for clarifying, we are definately trying to be the solution for hunters with issues like yours.


----------



## BrianMahaney (Oct 24, 2007)

*Unk Bond*

I noticed in another thread you use a peep eleminator. Is this because of the limited sight in the right eye?


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

BrianMahaney said:


> I noticed in another thread you use a peep eleminator. Is this because of the limited sight in the right eye?


Hello 
That is the reason.And it works quiet well, also allowing me to aim with my left eye.And still be able to shoot a right handed bow..


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Definitely looks interesting! And I have two new bows that need sights...


----------



## BrianMahaney (Oct 24, 2007)

*Tv*

I enjoy your TV productions. Email me if you would like to talk about putting a sight on one of those bows. [email protected] 
Or check out our website www.i-sighttechnology.com


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

BrianMahaney said:


> I enjoy your TV productions. Email me if you would like to talk about putting a sight on one of those bows. [email protected]
> Or check out our website www.i-sighttechnology.com


hey thanks for the kind words about our show. I have been to your website several times looking. I have never been impressed or interested in that type of sight, but yours has me intrigued for sure.


----------



## BrianMahaney (Oct 24, 2007)

*Fresh*

We took an outside the box look at the ultimate sight picture and how to locate it in a reliable manner. We threw out everything EVERY one else was manufacturing and devised our own sight system. We had to have our own reflex sight manufactured because everything we tried had limitations. This sighting system is guranteed to make your target aquisition quicker.


----------



## BrianMahaney (Oct 24, 2007)

*Hurry*

Any order recieved in the month of June will recieve free shipping and handling. Also don't forget to enter our giveaway at 
www.I-sighttechnology.com


----------



## Shadow Man (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi Brian, 

Who won your I-Sight giveaway? 

(bump) :wink:

Shadow Man


----------

